

Why you want to hire someone with a PhD - tjazo
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/article/20140813072705-214599899-why-you-want-to-hire-someone-with-a-phd

======
lutusp
The article fails to address the field in which the degree is issued -- some
PhD degrees do much better than others. Here's an article that lists the ten
best, and ten worst, degrees to acquire in terms of career success and income:

[http://content.time.com/time/specials/packages/completelist/...](http://content.time.com/time/specials/packages/completelist/0,29569,2073703,00.html)

The top of the best degree list? "Mining and Mineral Engineering"

The bottom of the worst degree list? "Counseling and Psychology"

